# Fishing from Port St Lucie power plant down to bathtub...



## ManofSteel (May 2, 2010)

My dad was in Miami taking care of his mom for a few weeks and stopped by my place on his way back to Jacksonville and we decided to get a full day of fishing in. We hit the sand at around 8.30 AM, tide is still going out, sun is coming up and the water is clear. We head north to the Ft Pierce power plant and try a few of the beach accesses with no luck. Then we head just south of the power plant and walk about a 1/4 mile north and are in some nice water. I just picked up a used Penn 6/0 rod and reel (its a big reel, for big fish...) and im anxious to test it out. Dad gets the first fish and I re-hook on the 6/0 and wade out to chest deep water and throw the fish a little bit further. By the time I get back to shore and start to towel my face off, my line is screaming off the reel. I FREAK OUT! I grab the pole and this is not the tide pulling it out. I start to tighten down the drag and set the hook, GAME ON! The fish charges the beach and starts to head south and thats when we get our first glimpse of it what I have on the line. Its an easy 4'-5' spinner shark and Im stoked! Spinner sharks are known for the acrobatics and this one does not dissappoint. Within seconds its taildancing and at one time, hand to god not 50' away from me, jumps out of the water, head to tail just like you see on shark week. Its an amazing sight to see in person and so close to the beach. Well, we fight for about 10 minutes, the shark jumps a few more times and my line goes slack. I reel in what is left of my wire leader with no shark. I had a 110# wire leader that was about 6' long, what I got back was about 4' of that leader. Damn, another one that got away.

We spent the rest of the day going from one spot to the next trying to find some good fishing. We fished the ICW for a bit and I caught one funky looking fish (pics and story to follow tomorrow) before heading back to the beach.

Got back on the beach and all we get is a nice big whiting, decide to keep it.

So, for about 10 hours worth of fishing, all we had to show was a total of 4 fish landed and one big one that will be remembered for a very long time.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

were you using single strand wire? i have had them spinners and black tips kink the single strand so i switched over to seven strand coated,AWC surflon,comes in 30' reels up to 268#,great stuff but you gotta know how to crimp well.


----------



## ManofSteel (May 2, 2010)

me walking bait out into water...











me hooked up with a spinner shark, just minutes after I got back on the beach from dropping my bait in the water...











dad caught the first fish, i used it as bait for the shark...











sea robin i caught..










this is the weird fish with legs, this thing is feisty and was attacking the fishing pole as i tried to coerce it back into the weeds. i was fishing a small pumpkin colored worm on a jig head with a spinner attached to it. The sea robin hit it hard and practically at my feet. after I got it back to shore, I was amazed at what I had caught. I have never seen this fish before and was honestly pretty scared of it because in my experience the prettier and more 'showy' stuff the fish has, the more dangerous it can be. anyway, finally got it un hooked and back in the water and it tried to chase me out of the water. It even went as far as to stick its head out of the water and bark at me. I tried to coerce it back into the weeds and it bit the end of my fishing pole. Anyway, we left it alone for a while and it eventually went back to wherever it came from.


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

you made it mad.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

By the nuclear plant, you say... Hmm....


----------

